# Shooting at the Geese



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

Just when you thought you saw it all. 11 shots and 3 hits. Definitely worth a visit from our men and women who proudly wear the green & gray. Will be in touch with them and follow this one up.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

I see several violations in that pic! The only thing better would be a video.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

What are we looking at,i see geese on the grass?


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

fishdip said:


> What are we looking at,i see geese on the grass?


And a shooter on the balcony to the left.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

slingshots don't make as much noise.


----------



## Duckhunter66 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yep, call them...I would assume that he was using a pellet gun correct?


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

It kind of looks like a pellet or bb gun. Shooting at that distance with my red ryder at a blistering 350 fps the bb's would just bounce off. With my pcp, not so much.

That almost looks like a case of mom telling a kid to "chase" the geese out of the yard before they poop on the grass. Granted, that could be the mom. I'd probably go knock on their door and have a chat. The downside is they would probably just try to be sneaky about it in the future, hate you for life, shoot out your windows and inflict bb damage on your boat.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

We call them Sh*t hawks! They cost golf course lots of money in wages to clean up after them. Are a big cause of swimmers itch at beaches. I swear if the nasty things tasted better there would be a lot less of them. Why can we not increase bag limits for those that wish to take them? It sure seems like they are way overpopulated!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

The feds set the quotas on migratory birds. Don't know why but we cannot get a quota on cormorants.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Magnet said:


> And a shooter on the balcony to the left.


Got it, thanks.


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

BB gun, pellet gun, slingshot or sh*t hawks. Makes no difference. Our fish and game laws are set at what would be considered as the minimum level of acceptance. When your actions fail to meet that, they need to be addressed. Her failure to meet that has been addressed.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

It's amazing that there are so many "sportsman" who don't like nature.


----------



## Duckhunter66 (Nov 24, 2013)

DecoySlayer said:


> It's amazing that there are so many "sportsman" who don't like nature.


Agree, don't get it...


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

I love nature, just not a overabundance of a single specie in a small location that causes problems


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I have heard some people use a conibear, baited with corn, wired to a cement block underneath their dock.


----------



## LG1 (Sep 8, 2008)

I can’t be sure from the pic. But it looks like the geese are on the neighbors lawn anyhow.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

feedinggrounds said:


> I love nature, just not a overabundance of a single specie in a small location that causes problems



There is no over abundance. The problem is that people want to live where they live, then, they make it more attractive for them, enticing them on to their property. 

If you chose to live by where waterfowl, and mosquitoes live, enjoy them.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Dont like goose crap? Dont live on a lake. I wouldnt be taking a picture, I'd be in that ****birds face on the deck...


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I don't get goose crap around my house, I don't live where the geese do. It's really easy to avoid it.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Get a dog my neighbor loved my g ermam wire haired griffon.When ever geese came by his pond my dog would chase them out right away and neighbor would give him snacks all the time.Dog spent more time by neighbor than by me.About 200 yards away


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Caught red handed. Keep us posted


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

DecoySlayer said:


> There is no over abundance. The problem is that people want to live where they live, then, they make it more attractive for them, enticing them on to their property.
> 
> If you chose to live by where waterfowl, and mosquitoes live, enjoy them.


Well said. I moved to a large lake a few years ago and I am disgusted by the people living here. I love watching and living with the animals and birds that try to live here. I received a letter from the lake association offering a reward for nesting locations so that they could shake the eggs. Not gonna happen if I can help it. I watch the muskrats and trap the excess in the fall. My neighbors just shoot them on sight. They fertilize their lawns then spay weed killer in the lake to kill all the weeds. I guess I just don't belong here.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

DecoySlayer said:


> There is no over abundance. The problem is that people want to live where they live, then, they make it more attractive for them, enticing them on to their property.
> 
> If you chose to live by where waterfowl, and mosquitoes live, enjoy them.


Well, not exactly. Where I work, it had no above ground water, and was a jackpine wasteland. A golf course was created out of the bone dry jackpine land. I would say no geese ever lived there. We built a lake, we own the water. And when 100 geese land we need them to leave. In groups that large where they don't belong they are a health hazard, and expensive to clean up after.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

The jackpine belonged there, not a golf course. Once you built the golf course, which is ideal goose habitat, they come in. You asked for it. Enjoy them! They are magnificent birds! 

Just think, a new waterfowl hunting spot! What luck! (You do open it up for hunting them LEGALLY don't you?)


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

feedinggrounds said:


> Well, not exactly. Where I work, it had no above ground water, and was a jackpine wasteland. A golf course was created out of the bone dry jackpine land. I would say no geese ever lived there. We built a lake, we own the water. And when 100 geese land we need them to leave. In groups that large where they don't belong they are a health hazard, and expensive to clean up after.


Build it, they will come. Maintain it, they will return.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

DecoySlayer said:


> The jackpine belonged there, not a golf course. Once you built the golf course, which is ideal goose habitat, they come in. You asked for it. Enjoy them! They are magnificent birds!
> 
> Just think, a new waterfowl hunting spot! What luck! (You do open it up for hunting them LEGALLY don't you?)


Yes plenty of crew knock them down in seasons. All talk till you have a 100 on your lawn. They are a plague. We do not allow coyote killing, as they are our best pest control team.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

What they don't eat, their poop burns up.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

So a golf course was built and destroyed warbler nesting habitat. Now the land rapers want to complain about geese. Sounds like karma to me... 

Sorry, I'm not ripping on ya FG, this just struck me as funny.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Spartan88 said:


> So a golf course was built and destroyed warbler nesting habitat. Now the land rapers want to complain about geese. Sounds like karma to me...
> 
> Sorry, I'm not ripping on ya FG, this just struck me as funny.


Funny, when were built, we were told that more warblers exist now than before white man came to Michigan. The Jackpines are a fire hazard when planted in mass acres like our DNR does. Yeah Karma, lol Just had some Trumpeter Swans show up! They pretty much run the Sh*t hawks off !!


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

feedinggrounds said:


> Funny, when were built, we were told that more warblers exist now than before white man came to Michigan. The Jackpines are a fire hazard when planted in mass acres like our DNR does. Yeah Karma, lol Just had some Trumpeter Swans show up! They pretty much run the Sh*t hawks off !!


Trumpeters or mute swans? BTW, I'm not a fan of jackpines. But they were here before I moved to northern Michigan. I must mention though, every year new people move north and some bitch about nature, wildlife, or what ever their flatlander mind wants to bitch about. Relax man, its only golf...


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Spartan88 said:


> Trumpeters or mute swans? BTW, I'm not a fan of jackpines. But they were here before I moved to northern Michigan. I must mention though, every year new people move north and some bitch about nature, wildlife, or what ever their flatlander mind wants to bitch about. Relax man, its only golf...


I am relaxed, I don't play but have to divert 4-5 guys on a crew to snow shovel and blow crap before the 7 am T- time at a course with high expectations. Its all good, trying some stuff that makes the grass taste bad for the sh*t hawks. The swans are huge, not sure what type but they feed out in the water.


----------



## MuddybootsGB (May 14, 2016)

"I love nature, just not a overabundance of a single specie in a small location that causes problems"
That also applies to the vertical animal modifying the land to their own end.


----------



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

feedinggrounds said:


> We call them Sh*t hawks! They cost golf course lots of money in wages to clean up after them. Are a big cause of swimmers itch at beaches. I swear if the nasty things tasted better there would be a lot less of them. Why can we not increase bag limits for those that wish to take them? It sure seems like they are way overpopulated!


Look up a corned geese recipe and make them into reubens....you will never give away a goose again


----------



## spartannation (Jan 14, 2016)

Not very good form. Left hand too far back, right elbow too low. Needs more weight on her front foot. Correct that and the hit rate will go up.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Any response from the dnr?


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

Situation handled. Hopefully she will leave them alone. They are the only 2 family of geese on the lake.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd love to comment, but I'm on my way out to discourage some geese from defecating on my lawn. My methods will remain secret until the patent is granted.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

My neighbor has a motion sensor on a sprinkler that spooks them away


----------

